
Show HN: Crowdtalk, AMAs in video, gather questions and answer with video-chats - somdoron
https://crowdtalk.co/
======
hilla
Great idea for online office meetings!! very useful easy to use and work with-
and the most important- on an on-going product improvement process!!

------
ruslan_talpa
We've been using this for the office hours, quite easy to jump in a session
and it's getting better day by day.

------
benbracha
Seems an interesting platform for universities and online learning services

------
imransiddiq
very promising product with fast pace of new features coming up every few days
and a good experience for serious group chats.

------
barnash
Looks great!

